# Sons of Anarchy 12/1/09 "Na Trioblidi "



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

It's amazing how everything was plummeting towards a neatly wrapped up ending where everybody gets what's coming to them.

And then, not so much.

Masterful writing. Great season. Can't wait for 3!


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Great episode


----------



## Casual (Jun 18, 2007)

There are so many levels to this show. It's been a real treat trying to keep up with them all. 

Prospect gets killed after showing that he was a well deserving member of SOA. 

Gemma who was so concerned with protecting "her boys" may now have destroyed them with her actions. She sure set of one hell of a train wreck when she decided to freelance without the clubs blessing.

The ATF lady is FIERCE!!! She has to be one of the best villains in television history.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

god i love this show... incredible episode that i thought was going to end way to clean and then bam, they throw all the twists in and make it sooooo hard to wait until next season! great writing, incredible acting, and rarely a dull moment!


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Odd that AFT gal blew it by blabbing over the radio ( which she knew IRA guy was listening to ). He was on his way there until she spoke up.

She also messed up her description of the events. She had Gemma doing all the shooting with the ATF gun, including the one in Polly's chest. But the bullet in Polly was with Gemma's gun. I can't imagine a shooting with 1 dead informant and 1 dead civilian not getting scrutinized. Also, the initial 2 shots into the guy were captured in the wire.

In a CSI show she'd never get away with the story she told.

Great episode. Watching it nothing seemed to go the way I expected. I was kinda hoping to see a bunch of Aryans ticked at Zobelle for informing coming after him, fighting their way through the Mayans while Samcro got out of the way.

And what the heck was it with Zobelle and his daughter being from Budapest?


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

What?!?

Great show EXCEPT for the fact Jax didn't need Clay and even if Clay needed to go help, he only needed three seconds more to kill Zobelle.

Or just leave Tig behind to dust him.

That just about ruined it for me. They could have done a much better job of writing if they really wanted Zobelle to be alive for next season.

:down:


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

...and yes, I don't think ATF-chick's story holds up.

When they do a little CSI on it I don't think Gemma could be at the right places to make all the kill shots. One from the living room facing the door, then one from the door. And different bullets in each body. And Gemma's prints might be on the ATF gun, but not in the positions where you hold a gun. She caught it all upside down and stuff.

I see ATF-chick's story falling apart quickly, and I hope that's purposeful. ATF-gal did a grand job covering her ass, but I don't see it holding up.


----------



## Casual (Jun 18, 2007)

I think think the ATF chick knew the IRA guy was listening (Edmond told her his dad was listening via scanner) and wanted him to clean up her mess by whacking Gemma. 

Gemma will have to be put into a mental institution once she finds out she's the cause of Abel's kidnapping.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

Gemma will blame agent Stahl for causing her grandson's kidnapping.


----------



## packerfan (Jan 8, 2002)

If Clay and the others hadn't waited for Jax and his crew under the overpass, they would have been able to catch the Irish dude before he got away on his boat.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

uncdrew said:


> ...and yes, I don't think ATF-chick's story holds up.
> 
> When they do a little CSI on it I don't think Gemma could be at the right places to make all the kill shots. One from the living room facing the door, then one from the door. And different bullets in each body. And Gemma's prints might be on the ATF gun, but not in the positions where you hold a gun. She caught it all upside down and stuff.
> 
> I see ATF-chick's story falling apart quickly, and I hope that's purposeful. ATF-gal did a grand job covering her ass, but I don't see it holding up.


Plus time-of-death doesn't match up with her story.

Plus the cops will know what really happened (when Gemma tells Unser, who tells Hale), so they'll be looking for evidence that Stahl's story doesn't work. And once her story falls apart, it will be pretty easy to frame her for Polly, leaving Gemma in the clear.

And yes, I agree it's purposeful. I think things look a whole lot worse at this exact moment than they will after the season premiere. I also suspect that the recovery of Abel will happen pretty quickly.

It's interesting, however, that all this adversity has brought the gang back together so tightly. There's still a huge, huge albatross in the room that everybody has forgotten in the heat of the moment--the murder of Donna by Tig after Clay's order to kill Opie. There are still some profound divisions in the club that I can't believe will be papered over this easily.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

I can't wait 'til next week. :up:


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

uncdrew said:


> I can't wait 'til next week. :up:


why, what's on?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I guess he's just happy it's over?


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)




----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

uncdrew said:


> I can't wait 'til next week. :up:


That's what I was saying until I came into this thread to find out the season is over. :down:


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> What?!?
> 
> Great show EXCEPT for the fact Jax didn't need Clay and even if Clay needed to go help, he only needed three seconds more to kill Zobelle.
> 
> ...


Yeah I didn't get that either. I told my wife that it would take 3 seconds to go in and shoot Zobelle. Just get it done already!

I loved how Jax killed Henry Rollins (forgot his character's name.) That was brutal. Most shows would've dragged it out for 5 minutes with talking and crying, etc. Jax just went in and shot him. No words. Nothing. Very moving.

Sad that the prospect was killed. I was looking forward to seeing him patched in.

Did you notice that Opie and the Scottish guy were always the ones that accompanied Jax? I see an alliance forming here once the smoke clears from this mess.

Didn't like it ending with Abel being kidnapped. Not a great cliffhanger, IMO.

So when does the next season begin? Will we have to wait until next Fall for more SoA? That's going to be tough. My wife and I just did a marathon of Season 1 right before this season so we haven't had to deal with a break in the show. This is going to suck!

Anyone catch the preview of Justified during the show? Looking forward to that show. I love FX!


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Good read on TVGUIDE.COM about the finale from Kurt Sutter.

http://www.tvguide.com/News/Sons-Anarchy-Kurt-Sutter-1012695.aspx?rss=breakingnews


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

I was underwelmed by the season finale. It seemed uneven and disjointed in its pacing spiked by some great individual scenes like the Weston killing and the Zobelle intercept with the truck. Speaking of which, why did Clay let Alvarez go? Since SAMCRO was wiping out the convoy anyway with a hail of gunfire it sure would make sense to take out the leader of the Mayans.

Agent Stahl is crazy.. like Joker-Batman crazy. Agree that her explanation of the Irish kid and Zobelle's daughter's death has to be purposeful writing towards the end of her story unraveling and the return of Gemma otherwise that's a huge gaff in a great season.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

Can anyone explain exacly what the deal was with Gemma at the end? I didn't quite get that part.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

My take on Clay letting Alvarez go is that Clay needs people to sell guns to. Either the Niners to fight the Mayans, or the Mayans. Eliminate the Mayans and perhaps you have no gun business left.

Though with that said, why do the gangs keep needing so many guns? Are they disposable AKs? 


My other thought was that Clay is building up favor cards. Alvarez owes him one now, and everyone knows it. That might be worth more than having him dead. Another Mayan leader would just take over if he killed Alvarez. And if he killed Alvarez, he'd have another war on his hands.


Gemma could have learned a lesson in killin' from her boy. When you kill someone, leave.

Don't sit around.

Gemma didn't need to go into the house. She certainly didn't need to sit on the couch. Ice 'em and get moving.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

goblue97 said:


> Can anyone explain exacly what the deal was with Gemma at the end? I didn't quite get that part.


Which part?

She obviously shot the daughter, and the FBI agent shot the Irish dude.

She tossed HER gun to Gemma to get her prints on it, forced her to drop it, now her prints are on both guns and can be setup for BOTH murders (and the FBI chick is clear)

the catch is, the FBI agent called it in for the SAME gun (Where it reality it was 2 diff guns)

So Gemma took off to not be arrested


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

goblue97 said:


> Can anyone explain exacly what the deal was with Gemma at the end? I didn't quite get that part.


Unser's had a crush on her since he was 7, it seems. He'll do anything to protect her. He almost looked happy to be with her, letting her take him into the unknown.

So she flees the murder scene, calls him and they're in the wind. Not sure how that will end, but of course she'll get in touch with Clay soon into next season.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

MikeMar said:


> Which part?


It was the very end part where she called Unser and they showed them driving off. I had to look up the word lam . The way they panned out on her during that phone call led me to believe we should have recognized where she was. Now that I know what that means, I am good to go.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

uncdrew said:


> Gemma could have learned a lesson in killin' from her boy. When you kill someone, leave.
> 
> Don't sit around.
> 
> Gemma didn't need to go into the house. She certainly didn't need to sit on the couch. Ice 'em and get moving.


I wonder if Gemma's ever actually killed anybody before?

She may be fine with it in theory, but never had to deal with the reality.

Jax, on the other hand, is an old pro.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I wonder if Gemma's ever actually killed anybody before?
> 
> She may be fine with it in theory, but never had to deal with the reality.
> 
> Jax, on the other hand, is an old pro.


Fine point. I'm going with the assumption that she's killed before.

But if she hadn't, even more reason to run after doing it (perhaps).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

uncdrew said:


> Fine point. I'm going with the assumption that she's killed before.
> 
> But if she hadn't, even more reason to run after doing it (perhaps).


Unless she unexpectedly freaked out over having just killed somebody, and needed to sit and and take a breath.

Not an unrealistic reaction, I'd say.

I mean, the first time _*I *_killed somebody I just smiled and tossed off a Schwarzeneggerien one-liner. But I can see where somebody else might be more affected by the moment.

OK, so it was a day-dream. But it was a VERY cool one-liner!


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Supfreak26 said:


> Anyone catch the preview of Justified during the show? Looking forward to that show. I love FX!


It looks so-so. Then again, that's what I said about the previews for SoA which aired as The Shield was wrapping up and SoA is great.  I'll give it a chance.

I too wished they had taken 5 seconds and offed Zobelle. Now the guy is in freakin' Budapest? It was tough to gauge his reaction over his daughter's death, especially at the air terminal. Is he truly indifferent to the little slut banging the Irish dude? Or does he really miss his little girl and will be back for revenge against SAMCRO?

Jax's murder of Westin was cold. No talk, no delay, nada. Thwoop thwoop thwoop thwoop thwoop thwoop.

The was probably the highest body count of any episode, but it's tough to tell if SAMCRO killed any of the Mayans when the stopped Zobelle.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

goblue97 said:


> It was the very end part where she called Unser and they showed them driving off. I had to look up the word lam . The way they panned out on her during that phone call led me to believe we should have recognized where she was. Now that I know what that means, I am good to go.


As they panned out, there was a sign that said, "Thank for visiting Charming please come again." Leaving Charming is pretty symbolic for both Gemma and Unser.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

justen_m said:


> I too wished they had taken 5 seconds and offed Zobelle. Now the guy is in freakin' Budapest? It was tough to gauge his reaction over his daughter's death, especially at the air terminal. Is he truly indifferent to the little slut banging the Irish dude? Or does he really miss his little girl and will be back for revenge against SAMCRO?


Keep in mind Zobelle is still a wanted man by a lot of high level folks he pissed off. That kind of heat doesn't have to go away just because he's out of the country.

Exactly why did you need to call her a slut? She's shown with exactly one guy in the season, cares enough about him to risk her life to see him again when it's clear they were leaving the country, brings him flowers and EVEN GETS KILLED FOR HIM, and yet you have to use that word? She was no angel, but far from promiscuous as far as we know.

This isn't the first time I've seen that phrase thrown around in a thread for a female character where it was needless and didn't even apply. It wasn't even you, justen_m, I keep a mental tab of who has done it. I don't like to single out posters in my replies, since these forums are all about discussing the shows and not personal attacks, but your characterization here was wholly uncalled for.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

jschuur said:


> Exactly why did you need to call her a slut? She's shown with exactly one guy in the season, cares enough about him to risk her life to see him again when it's clear they were leaving the country, brings him flowers and EVEN GETS KILLED FOR HIM, and yet you have to use that word? She was no angel, but far from promiscuous as far as we know.


_I_ wasn't calling her that. I was trying to characterize how _Zobelle_ felt about her. Did HE think she was a slut? OR did he still view her as daddy's little girl. How did Zobelle feel about her death?

I thought mentioning IRISH dude would have clarified this, along with Zobelle's potential dislike for people of other races, and perhaps he thought lesser of his daughter for being with an Irishman, as opposed to an Aryan or something. Along with Zobelle's apparent faith, and his daughter having pre-marital relations, etc.

Do I have to spell out everything? I figure people could read between the lines. Sheesh.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

justen_m said:


> _I_ wasn't calling her that. I was trying to characterize how _Zobelle_ felt about her. Did HE think she was a slut? OR did he still view her as daddy's little girl. How did Zobelle feel about her death?


It was hard to deduce that particular interpretation from your line of 'Is he truly indifferent to the little slut banging the Irish dude', especially since you said 'he'.

If that was your intent though, then I stand corrected.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

i kinda thought Zobelle used his daughter to further his businesses.

Making her a slut and him a pimp. 

I could be wrong.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Outstanding episode.

Gonna be a long wait for season 3


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I kept wondering why Gemma just didn't walk up to Polly and go upside her head with a blunt object. Gemma didn't have to kill her, just bleep her up rather badly and then go home.

The tattoo shop scene was interesting. The tattoo guy had a black employee and Weston's walking around with a huge "I Kill N-words" tattoo on his chest. SAMCRO wants some privacy? No tough decision there.

If Zobelle's such a valuable government asset, would he be allowed to leave the country without permission?

I don't know what's scarier, Ally Walker's portrayal of Agent Stahl or whatever the heck she did to her face.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> I kept wondering why Gemma just didn't walk up to Polly and go upside her head with a blunt object. Gemma didn't have to kill her, just bleep her up rather badly and then go home.


I think she _did _have to kill her.

In that world, you don't do that to somebody and walk away.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Good interview of SOA creator Kurt Sutter. http://sepinwall.blogspot.com/2009/12/sons-of-anarchy-kurt-sutter-season-two.html Contains some spoilers on S3 plot turns and answers some questions such as to why Zobelle is still alive from Sutter's viewpoint.

Continuing on Sutter, I found mildly comical the scene where Otto gets revenge on the Aryan who blinded him all the while the book on tape is droning on about sons of anarchy. Reminds me of the stories of people who help blind people hunt deer and other wild game.


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> I don't know what's scarier, Ally Walker's portrayal of Agent Stahl or whatever the heck she did to her face.


I agree, she used to be good looking, now, not so much. Also her acting technique started to get on my nerves, where she sucks in a lot of air, like she just took a hit off a joint. What is _that?_


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

super dave said:


> I agree, she used to be good looking, now, not so much. Also her acting technique started to get on my nerves, where she sucks in a lot of air, like she just took a hit off a joint. What is _that?_


She doesn't look that bad naturally, it's makeup to reflect getting beat in the face last season.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Idearat said:


> She doesn't look that bad naturally, it's makeup to reflect getting beat in the face last season.


And I think the increasingly weird mannerisms are a reflection of her mental deterioration. Stahl's, not Walker's. She seemed a lot more normal when she first came on the show, IIRC. She's taken a lot of professional and physical hits since she came to Charming, and I suspect she's not holding together all that well...


----------



## mchasal (Jun 6, 2001)

justen_m said:


> I too wished they had taken 5 seconds and offed Zobelle. Now the guy is in freakin' Budapest? It was tough to gauge his reaction over his daughter's death, especially at the air terminal. Is he truly indifferent to the little slut banging the Irish dude? Or does he really miss his little girl and will be back for revenge against SAMCRO?


To me that showed that with the well being of a family member at stake, revenge on Zobelle literally didn't matter anymore. For SOA, "Family" (meaning the extended SOA family) is the thing they hold in the highest regard. The fact that not one of them hesitated, not even Tig, to turn and ride off when they heard showed that.



> Jax's murder of Westin was cold. No talk, no delay, nada. Thwoop thwoop thwoop thwoop thwoop thwoop.


What hit me most about that was the amount of dignity Weston showed when faced with it. He knew what the score was, and that he had no out. He just wanted to protect his son at that point. When he said to Jax "He (his son) never sees this." and Jax just nodded there was a mutual respect that seemed to happen between them. Weston was a man of high principles, his principles were quite warped, but he was more committed to them than Zobelle has shown to be. Jax acknowledged that by respecting his wishes and letting him prepare properly and killing him cleanly and quickly. Quite a powerful exchange.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Really enjoyed it. By the time the summer was over this was the number one show I wanted to have come back, and I think it will be even worse this time around.

Until I read this thread I didn't realize the sherrif's name was unser, guess I don't pick up on details that I probably should. I did notice the truck they came out of was an Unser rental, not that there is anything significant to that, but the rental name stuck in my head, and then I saw it in this thread.

They have set up next season well. For sure my favorite drama on tv right now.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Idearat said:


> She doesn't look that bad naturally, it's makeup to reflect getting beat in the face last season.


Maybe Otto beat her in the face with a bottle of botox.

In the comments of the Sutter interview link, someone wrote that they won't watch next season because Half Sack died. That made me laugh.

This season was a fun ride. Can't wait until next year.

How many of the Sons have we actually seen murder someone besides Jax?


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Agent Stahl is played by Ally Walker-who I didn't even realize earlier in the year was also in TELL ME YOU LOVE ME-an HBO show from a few years ago. Her character is completely different and didn't even realize it was her! She's a great actor.

This show is phenomenal. It crawls inside my head and stays there long after the episode is finished-only two other shows have had that effect on me-OZ and THE SHIELD. I was almost sick to my stomach when Abel was kidnapped. As a new father myself-that is the worst thing I can imagine.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> How many of the Sons have we actually seen murder someone besides Jax?


at least:

Jax - killed AJ Weston
Tig - killed Opie's wife
Opie - killed Mayan that they framed for Opie's wife's murder

Right?

What's-his-name with eye patch that killed the guy in prison on the finale.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

markz said:


> at least:
> 
> Jax - killed AJ Weston
> Tig - killed Opie's wife
> ...


...and I think it's pretty safe to say Clay has killed before. I somehow think you don't become president unless you have, in some weird way. Like you don't have cred.

Bobby looks like he probably killed someone before, though he's softer now.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

uncdrew said:


> ...and I think it's pretty safe to say Clay has killed before. I somehow think you don't become president unless you have, in some weird way. Like you don't have cred.
> 
> Bobby looks like he probably killed someone before, though he's softer now.


I am betting that most of the patched members have. I just listed the ones we have seen that I could remember.


----------



## mchasal (Jun 6, 2001)

Something that has bugged me the past couple of episodes. 
They're in this whole "we're going to war lockdown" mode, yet the 2 most important women in the club are constantly out driving around doing errands. So Clay sends a guy with them. 1 guy. Sure Zack was quite the badass fighter, but 1 guy makes no sense. Send 4 guys. 
Not to mention that a big deal was made that Tara shouldn't get her own coffee and they can't send someone out to do the shopping?
Still love the show, but that's been a bit of an annoyance.

There, I feel better now.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

mchasal said:


> Something that has bugged me the past couple of episodes.
> They're in this whole "we're going to war lockdown" mode, yet the 2 most important women in the club are constantly out driving around doing errands. So Clay sends a guy with them. 1 guy. Sure Zack was quite the badass fighter, but 1 guy makes no sense. Send 4 guys.
> Not to mention that a big deal was made that Tara shouldn't get her own coffee and they can't send someone out to do the shopping?
> Still love the show, but that's been a bit of an annoyance.
> ...


I think someone else mentioned that a few posts back. I think they relaxed their security lockdown when Zobelle & his daughter were arrested for drugs and Weston was arrested for arson.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

mchasal said:


> Something that has bugged me the past couple of episodes.
> They're in this whole "we're going to war lockdown" mode, yet the 2 most important women in the club are constantly out driving around doing errands. So Clay sends a guy with them. 1 guy. Sure Zack was quite the badass fighter, but 1 guy makes no sense. Send 4 guys.
> Not to mention that a big deal was made that Tara shouldn't get her own coffee and they can't send someone out to do the shopping?
> Still love the show, but that's been a bit of an annoyance.
> ...


I'm pretty sure the prospect was called 'Sack, as in Halfsack, and not Zack because of his testicle problem.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Shaunnick said:


> I'm pretty sure the prospect was called 'Sack, as in Halfsack, and not Zack because of his testicle problem.


I think it started as "half-sack" when he was testicularly challenged. Once he got the neuticle he just became "sack".


----------



## mchasal (Jun 6, 2001)

Shaunnick said:


> I'm pretty sure the prospect was called 'Sack, as in Halfsack, and not Zack because of his testicle problem.


Yeah, sorry about that. For some reason I got in my head that his real name was "Zack" which lead to the easy nickname of Half Sack, but it's Kipp 'Half-Sack' Epps from the site. My bad.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

uncdrew said:


> ...and I think it's pretty safe to say Clay has killed before. I somehow think you don't become president unless you have, in some weird way. Like you don't have cred.
> 
> Bobby looks like he probably killed someone before, though he's softer now.


Dude you totally missed the episode when Bobby killed that dude when Opie wigged out and couldn't do it?

Remember there was a witness and he even went to jail, then got out because they scared the witness off.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

uncdrew said:


> ...and I think it's pretty safe to say Clay has killed before


he killed Jax's real dad....


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

vertigo235 said:


> Dude you totally missed the episode when Bobby killed that dude when Opie wigged out and couldn't do it?
> 
> Remember there was a witness and he even went to jail, then got out because they scared the witness off.


Yup, you're right.

Really you wouldn't be anywhere near joining that club if you can't kill someone. I wonder if prospects have to get a kill before allowed in.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

pjenkins said:


> he killed Jax's real dad....


It's clear he was responsible for Teller's death, but we don't know that he actually did it himself, do we?


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It's clear he was responsible for Teller's death, but we don't know that he actually did it himself, do we?


Not yet. They've hinted around it but nothing clear on it.

That's going to be an interesting storyline when it comes up.


----------



## maggie2101 (Feb 22, 2003)

spikedavis said:


> Agent Stahl is played by Ally Walker-who I didn't even realize earlier in the year was also in TELL ME YOU LOVE ME-an HBO show from a few years ago. Her character is completely different and didn't even realize it was her! She's a great actor.


She was also in a series called PROFILER in 1996. I thought she was very good in that show.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Well in, I thought Jax gets Weston, Gemma gets Polly, Clay gets Zobelle. Nice clean package, they each get their closure. Well not quite. 

One nice touch was the "Sons" toast the gang made before everything turned to poop. Apart from some of the seeming flaws like letting Zobelle get away at the convenience store, I loved this episode. It had a real Old Western feel in some scenes, like that faceoff in the street outside the cigar store between SAMCRO and the Mayans. My new favorite show.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

Idearat said:


> Odd that AFT gal blew it by blabbing over the radio ( which she knew IRA guy was listening to ). He was on his way there until she spoke up.
> 
> She also messed up her description of the events. She had Gemma doing all the shooting with the ATF gun, including the one in Polly's chest. But the bullet in Polly was with Gemma's gun. I can't imagine a shooting with 1 dead informant and 1 dead civilian not getting scrutinized. Also, the initial 2 shots into the guy were captured in the wire.
> 
> In a CSI show she'd never get away with the story she told.





Casual said:


> I think think the ATF chick knew the IRA guy was listening (Edmond told her his dad was listening via scanner) and wanted him to clean up her mess by whacking Gemma.


Casual is absolutely correct. Stahl again created a situation by lighting a fuse under a volatile character. Her aim isn't too good, though, as both times an innocent became the target.



uncdrew said:


> ...and yes, I don't think ATF-chick's story holds up.
> 
> When they do a little CSI on it I don't think Gemma could be at the right places to make all the kill shots. One from the living room facing the door, then one from the door. And different bullets in each body. And Gemma's prints might be on the ATF gun, but not in the positions where you hold a gun. She caught it all upside down and stuff.
> 
> I see ATF-chick's story falling apart quickly, and I hope that's purposeful. ATF-gal did a grand job covering her ass, but I don't see it holding up.





MikeMar said:


> Which part?
> 
> She obviously shot the daughter, and the FBI agent shot the Irish dude.
> 
> ...


No she didn't. She said Gemma used both guns. As for the story holding up, this show ain't CSI, and in this fictional world, the forensics might easily support Stahl's story. It will at the very least take weeks before her story might be called into question.



markz said:


> at least:
> 
> Jax - killed AJ Weston
> Tig - killed Opie's wife
> ...


That would be Otto, who was played by Kurt Sutter, the creator of this show.


----------



## IDSmoker (Apr 11, 2004)

I finally got to watch this season since SoA is one of the shows I really prefer to watch back-to-back, and it was definitely some of the best television I've seen since "The Shield" ended its run.

I did have a bit of a problem with the last half of the season finale. It felt like the writers suddenly realized that they needed to set up the next season and one of them came up with a _brilliant _pitch for "SoA: European Vacation" and sold everyone else on the concept.

So we get last minute references to Zobelle being from Budapest (and surviving to run home), the Irishman kidnaps Abel (and will probably decide to take the tyke home with him to Ireland), and Gemma suddenly needs to flee from federal authorities (hmmm, wonder where she can go?  ). I really hope I'm wrong about the direction they will take things next season. Even if I'm right, I'm sure it will still be riveting to see how they pull it off.


----------



## sooperkool (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm pretty sure they referenced Zobelle being from Budapest when the ATF was discussing him being their main target but I could be wrong.


----------



## stinkbomb1020 (Jul 18, 2004)

My wife and I love this show! Sure there are some questionable direction that the story takes, but all-in-all, one hell of a show!
It's gonna be hard waiting for season 3 to air.


----------

